# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  διπολική διαταραχή

## poisonivy

δεν έχω διαγνωσθεί επίσημα πάραυτα υποπτεύομαι ότι πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή.την μια στιγμή παίζει να γελάω υστερικά και το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο ενδέχεται να με κυριεύσει μια ακατανίκητη επιθυμία να πηδήξω από την ταράτσα.χωρίς να έχει συμβεί τίποτα στο ενδιάμεσο.η διάθεση μου εναλλάσσεται απότομα χωρίς προφανή λόγο.αμφισβητώ κατά πόσο μπορεί να με ωφελήσει μια επίσκεψη σε έναν ψυχολόγο,ο οποίος το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να κουνάει συγκατάβατικά το κεφάλι σε ότι μαλακία του πω.

----------


## hope25_ed

Καλυτερα ειναι να επισκεφθεις εναν ειδικο γιατι μετα μπορει να χειροτερεψουν τα πραγματα.Σε ολους μας εχει τυχη να μην ειμαστε στις καλες μας και να αντιδρουμε ασχημα αλλα ειναι φυσιολογικο.Εσυ ομως προφανως για να κατσεις να το γραψεις εδω σημαινει οτι θα εχει ανησυχησει γιατι εχεις παρατηρησει οτι κατι δεν παει και τοσο ''καλα''.Προφανως για να αντιδρας ετσι κατι δεν παει καλα μεσα σου,ενας ειδικος θα σε βοηθησει να το βρεις και να λυθει το θεμα.Τα ψυχολογικα θεματα δεν πρεπει να τα αφηνουμε και να τα κουκουλωνουμε γιατι αυτα πολλαπλασιαζονται και μετα ειναι χειροτερα τα πραγματα.Πηγαινε δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα και περιμενουμε νεα σου.

----------


## last drive

Δεν ξερω αν εχεις πολλες εμπειριες απο επισκεψεις σε ψυχολογους,παντως δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι,οπως περιγραφεις.Η ψυχολογος στην οποια απευθυνθηκα εγω,ηταν καταπληκτικη στη δουλεια της.Μιλουσε οσο μιλουσα εγω,για να εξηγει καθε φορα τι σημαινει καθε μου αντιδραση και σκεψη και επιθυμια.Πρεπει να ζητησεις βοηθεια οπωσδηποτε.

----------


## Ondine

κι εγώ το παθαίνω αυτό, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως έχω διπολική διαταραχή. Αλλάζω διαθέσεις σε δευτερόλεπτα και είναι πολύ κουραστικό. Βαριέμαι πάρα πολύ εύκολα. Μπορεί να έχω ακόρεστη όρεξη να κάνω κάτι και μόλις περάσει 1 λεπτό να έχω τάση φυγής. Το ένα λεπτό γελάω σαν να μου καθαρίζουν αυγά, το άλλο θέλω να βαρέσω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο. Κυκλοθυμία; Σε ύψιστο βαθμό μάλλον. Δεν ξέρω. Μήπως να το ψάξω κι εγώ καλύτερα? Μήπως όλα έχουν να κάνουν και με τις κρίσεις πανικού μου? ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΜΜΜΜΜ

----------


## poisonivy

Ειλικρινά εκτιμώ το ότι μπήκατε στο κόπο να ανταποκριθείτε τόσο άμεσα.Σκοπεύω να προσεγγίσω εναν ψυχίατρο το συντομότερο δυνατόν γιατί όπως φαίνεται,χρειάζομαι φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

----------


## poisonivy

> _Originally posted by Ondine_
> κι εγώ το π Αλλάζω διαθέσεις σε δευτερόλεπτα και είναι πολύ κουραστικό. Βαριέμαι πάρα πολύ εύκολα. Μπορεί να έχω ακόρεστη όρεξη να κάνω κάτι και μόλις περάσει 1 λεπτό να έχω τάση φυγής. Το ένα λεπτό γελάω σαν να μου καθαρίζουν αυγά, το άλλο θέλω να βαρέσω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο. Κυκλοθυμία; Σε ύψιστο βαθμό μάλλον. Δεν ξέρω. Μήπως να το ψάξω κι εγώ καλύτερα? Μήπως όλα έχουν να κάνουν και με τις κρίσεις πανικού μου? ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΜΜΜΜΜ


 Θα ήσουν η ιδανική παρέα για τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα. :-Ρ

----------


## Ondine

Oh, yes!!!! Θα ήμουν :roll::roll:

----------


## dimitris_ed

εδω εχω βρει ενα site που εχει τα συμπτωματα της διπολικης διαταραχης,
μπορει να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## poisonivy

> _Originally posted by dimitris_
> εδω εχω βρει ενα site που εχει τα συμπτωματα της διπολικης διαταραχης,
> μπορει να σε βοηθησει.


ωχ πως το έκανες αυτό με το link? ευχαριστώ πολύ!εχω όλα τα συμπτώματα δυστυχώς.

----------


## dimitris_ed

τοτε θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να δεις καποιο γιατρο να δεις τι θα σου πει και αυτος γιατι μερικες φορες απο μονοι μας κανουμε λαθοι.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,δηλητηριώδη Ήβη!
Υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες στο διαδίκτυο και φόρουμς,όπου συμμετέχουν άτομα,που τους αφορά αυτή η διαταραχή.
Προσωπικά γνωρίζω κάποιους που είτε έχουν διαγνωστεί είτε δεν επισκέφτηκαν ποτέ γιατρό,αλλά όσο τους έζησα
αναγνωρίζω κάποια εμφανή συμπτώματα.Είναι άνθρωποι λειτουργικοί,που συμμετέχουν ενεργά στην κοινωνική τους ζωή,
εργάζονται κανονικά,άσε που πολλές καλλιτεχνικές διάνοιες είχαν διαγνωστεί με διπολική διαταραχή! (Δες εδώ)
Δε μιλάμε για περιθωριοποίηση ή κάτι τρομακτικό.Χαίρομαι που έχεις τη δύναμη να το ερευνήσεις και να το διαχειριστείς 
με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο.Σου στέλνω μερικές σελίδες,να ρίξεις αν θέλεις μια ματιά...

--->ΕΔΟ

--->ΜΑΖΙ

--->E-Psychology.gr

Μην καθυστερείς την επίσκεψη στον ειδικό.Να μάθεις αν όντως σε αφορά κι αν ναι,να οργανωνόμαστε...Με το καλό όλα!Φιλάκιααααα

----------


## lessing_ed

Μια απο τις καλυτερες φιλες μου εχει διαγνωστει διπολικη.Στην αρχη ταλαιπωρηθηκε ωσπου να βρει ψυχιατρο αλλα με τον τωρινο ειναι απολυτα ευχαριστημενη κ εγω την βλεπω μετα απο πολυ καιρο χαρουμενη κ χωρις αγχος.Αν μενεις Αθηνα μπορω να παρω τα στοιχεια του κ να σου τα στειλω με u2u.

----------

